
What Einstein May Have Gotten Wrong - kergonath
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/04/passage-of-time-relativity-physics/609841/
======
pfalafel
I thought this is crap as usual, but no. This is pure genius.

~~~
rurban
Na, looks like crap to me.

